# PCGH.de: Neues PCGH-Shirt: 'Real Life? WTF? Link?'



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## ILLmatik (16. Dezember 2008)

Preis: nur 16,95 Euro.

warum steht bei allen preisen dieses "nur" da kaufste ein auto um 50.000 und da steht "nur" oder bei alternate oder in anderen geschäften immer "nur" ist doch dumm sowas


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (16. Dezember 2008)

ist das gleiche wie mit 19,99, man denkt man gibt keine 20 aus sondern nur 19 z.B.


(glaub ich)


----------



## Soulja110 (16. Dezember 2008)

ILLmatik schrieb:


> Preis: nur 16,95 Euro.
> 
> warum steht bei allen preisen dieses "nur" da kaufste ein auto um 50.000 und da steht "nur" oder bei alternate oder in anderen geschäften immer "nur" ist doch dumm sowas



tja die marketingabteilungen versprechen sich scheinbar viel davon.


----------



## Oliver (16. Dezember 2008)

ILLmatik schrieb:


> Preis: nur 16,95 Euro.
> 
> warum steht bei allen preisen dieses "nur" da kaufste ein auto um 50.000 und da steht "nur" oder bei alternate oder in anderen geschäften immer "nur" ist doch dumm sowas



Ok, dann lassen wir das "nur" weg und verkaufen es für 20,00 Euro. Einverstanden? xD


----------



## Russkij (16. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte lieber 49% spieler und 51% schrauber


----------



## errat1c (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Shirt finde ich echt "genital" 
Aber wenn ich das tragen würde, hielte mich meine Freundin für bekloppt...obwohl, so abwegig is das gar nicht


----------



## butter_milch (16. Dezember 2008)

Ist da wieder das PCGH-Logo drauf?

So gerne ich PCGH auch mag, ich finds nicht schön. Und soviel Geld auszugeben um dann noch Werbung mit sich herumzuschleppen ist auch nicht mein Ding.


----------



## g.Status (16. Dezember 2008)

Kaufe ich mir lieber für 5 bis 10 Euro schönere T-Shirts bei New Yorker ;D

"Nur" (ja,ich mach's mal wie die Verkäufer) ein kleiner aufdruck in weiß wo drauf steht "RealLife?WTF?Link?" ist ja wirklich schwach für die 15Euro,da glaube ich ist es günstiger,wenn man die sich in irgend einen Laden bedrucken lässt.


----------



## Oliver (16. Dezember 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ist da wieder das PCGH-Logo drauf?
> 
> So gerne ich PCGH auch mag, ich finds nicht schön. Und soviel Geld auszugeben um dann noch Werbung mit sich herumzuschleppen ist auch nicht mein Ding.



Siehst du irgendwo ein Logo?

Das T-Shirt sieht "in Echt" genauso aus wie abgebildet.


----------



## Last-Survivor (16. Dezember 2008)

> [Typ1]: das shirt ist aber ein paradoxon in sich. sowas anzuziehen und auf der straße damit rum laufen würde ja implizieren dass du ein rl hast
> [Typ2]: das gibts aber bestimmt auch als item für deine charas :>



;D


----------



## Hardware-Experte (16. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Siehst du irgendwo ein Logo?
> 
> Das T-Shirt sieht "in Echt" genauso aus wie abgebildet.



 Und hinten ist ein ganz großes von PCGH, munkelt man.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2008)

Last-Survivor schrieb:


> [Typ1]: das shirt ist aber ein paradoxon in sich. sowas anzuziehen und auf der straße damit rum laufen würde ja implizieren dass du ein rl hast
> [Typ2]: das gibts aber bestimmt auch als item für deine charas :>




Wäre aber etwas, was sich PCGH wirklich mal überlegen könnte - PCGH-Shirt-Träger-Texturen für die gängigsten Multiplayerspiele.


----------



## xeonsys (16. Dezember 2008)

jau habe meines seit sammstag schon.


----------



## xeonsys (16. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Siehst du irgendwo ein Logo?
> 
> Das T-Shirt sieht "in Echt" genauso aus wie abgebildet.



nö 


meines ist von den buchstaben her kleiner 
und in einer reihe alle buchstaben weiß.


----------



## twack3r (16. Dezember 2008)

Jo! Schon bestellt! Hoffentlich versteht mein WoW-süchtiger Bruder Spass, wenn's diese Weihnachten anstatt nem pack an WoW-prepaid cards das T-Shirt gibt...


----------



## eMMelol (16. Dezember 2008)

twack3r schrieb:


> Jo! Schon bestellt! Hoffentlich versteht mein WoW-süchtiger Bruder Spass, wenn's diese Weihnachten anstatt nem pack an WoW-prepaid cards das T-Shirt gibt...



^^ den Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade.


----------



## Oliver (16. Dezember 2008)

xeonsys schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> meines ist von den buchstaben her kleiner
> und in einer reihe alle buchstaben weiß.



Kannst du davon mal bitte ein Bild machen und hier posten?


----------



## KBasti (16. Dezember 2008)

*underdressed but overclocked*

Endschuldigung, ich bin nicht der beste in Englisch. Ich kann mir aber keine genaue Übersetzung aus dem Hirn ziehen.  Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Bitte? 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Scorp (16. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> *underdressed but overclocked*
> 
> Endschuldigung, ich bin nicht der beste in Englisch. Ich kann mir aber keine genaue Übersetzung aus dem Hirn ziehen.  Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Bitte?
> ...



Ich würd sagen, Schlecht gekleidet aber übertaktet!


----------



## xeonsys (16. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Kannst du davon mal bitte ein Bild machen und hier posten?


 
zur zeit nicht werde das aber zwischen den feiertagen nachholen.

wie gesagt die schrift ist weiß wie das wtf im aktuellen t-shirt und der ganze schriftzug (die grösse ist ca. die hälfte des aktuellen t-shir's) geht in eine zeile.

mfg xeonsys


----------



## KBasti (16. Dezember 2008)

Scorp schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Schlecht gekleidet aber übertaktet!




Danke Danke! 
Komisch, manchmal sehe ich Englisch und mir fällt nichts dazu ein!! nieee!!
Und wenn ich mal das Deutsche dann endlich höre, denke ich nur warum fällt mir das nicht ein, das ist doch klar, das kann doch nur das heißen ect. ... ?  Echt schlimm xD


----------



## Jim-Beam (16. Dezember 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> *underdressed but overclocked*
> 
> Endschuldigung, ich bin nicht der beste in Englisch. Ich kann mir aber keine genaue Übersetzung aus dem Hirn ziehen.  Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Bitte?
> ...




In Englisch sind meistens beim Übersetzen die die Besten, die besonders gut deutsch können. 

*Übrigens heist das korrekt übersetzt:*

_Unpassend gekleidet aber dafür übertaktet_

oder
_
Zu schlecht angezogen aber dafür übertaktet_

oder

_Schlecht gekleidet... aber (hauptsache) übertaktet._


Wie Du willst. Aber "Underdressed" gibts in unseren Breitengraden nicht wirklich, weil wir für gewöhnlich seltener auf größeren Geschäftsessen oder Bällen sind, wo ein "dresscode" vorgeschrieben wird. Auf Einladungen ist es z.B. in den USA oft so das der dresscode der Veranstaltung schon dort vermerkt ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Shirt. Aber erstmal kaufe ich das hier: 3Dsupply · Grill-Shirt "Foliengriller sind Verbrecher" Ob ich dann noch ein PCGH-Shirt mitbestelle, muss ich sehen.


----------



## Gorrestfump (17. Dezember 2008)

Jim-Beam schrieb:


> In Englisch sind meistens beim Übersetzen die die Besten, die besonders gut deutsch können.
> 
> *Übrigens heist das korrekt übersetzt:*
> 
> ...



Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach so nicht ganz.
"underdressed" geht immer mit der Relation zur Kleidung einher, die für einen Anlass vorgesehen ist.
"Schlecht gekleidet" trifft's in meinen Augen gar nicht - "unpassend" schon eher.
Absolut gesehen muß man nicht unbedingt schlecht gekleidet sein wenn man underdressed ist.

Wie du sagst: Das Wort gibt's im Deutschen nicht wirklich als fixe Übersetzung.


----------



## AcEswiss (1. Januar 2009)

Jim-Beam schrieb:


> "Underdressed" gibts in unseren Breitengraden nicht wirklich, weil wir für gewöhnlich seltener auf größeren Geschäftsessen oder Bällen sind, wo ein "dresscode" vorgeschrieben wird.



'Türlich gibts dass bei uns auch. Ich kenn n'paar Läden wo man nicht irgendwie reinkommt. also Unpassend gekleidet kennt man, zumindest in der Schweiz, auch 



g.Status schrieb:


> Kaufe ich mir lieber für 5 bis 10 Euro schönere T-Shirts bei New Yorker ;D
> 
> "Nur" (ja,ich mach's mal wie die Verkäufer) ein kleiner aufdruck in weiß wo drauf steht "RealLife?WTF?Link?" ist ja wirklich schwach für die 15Euro,da glaube ich ist es günstiger,wenn man die sich in irgend einen Laden bedrucken lässt.



Ne, wirklich schwach ist, dass das nur in DE lieferbar ist..

hab für das Shirt gestummen, ist echt GOIL!

mfg


----------



## butter_milch (16. Januar 2009)

Danke.

Es gibt auch Shirts die so aussehen: 3Dsupply · PCGH-Shirt "Aus dem Weg!"

So eines wollte ich nicht. 

lG


----------

